# Leupold Standard scope mount



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

I just installed a 1 piece Leupold scope base mount on my remington 700. I havnt gotten the rings yet but how exactly are these suppose to go on the base? Its looks like they would be loose. I read previous posts and people said that they tapped there reciever.

What is the proper way to install these?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all,

Say, just read the Leupold instructions for mounting the rings.

The instructions tell you how to exactly do it.

See yeaw


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

IIRC one of the Leupold rings cams in, that is to say you put it into the hole and twist it into place, the other sets on the base and it held in with a screw on it's side. Let me see if I can find a link, google is my friend.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

"Next, install the bottom halves of your rings per the manufacturer's instructions. With Leupold and some other brands, the front ring attaches to the base through a socket arrangement that requires twisting the ring 90 degrees. Never use your scope as a lever to twist the ring; you can easily bend the tube. Instead, use a length of 1-inch wooden dowel or pipe."
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.CFPage?&mode=article&objectID=28910&catID=&subcatID=0


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

Thats all? How come other people were talking about it and having problems? Isnt that unstable though? Doesnt make sence by just twisting the front ring 90 degrees and having it stay.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Trust me, it's very stable. Just wait and see, when you get the instructions and read em' you'll see how easy it is. :beer:


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

They are considered to be good scope mounts and rings right?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The Leupold ring system is among the best, Millet, Burris, and Redfield all use the same type of system. They are rock solid.


----------

